# Gebrauchte Xbox 360 Spiele kaufen?



## Lesso (8. Januar 2011)

Nur ne kurze Frage auf die ich durch googlen keine Antwort finden konnte:
wenn ich auf nem Flohmarkt ein originales Spiel gebraucht kaufe, kann ich es dann über Xbox-Live spielen? Also hat das gebrauchte Spiel (mal abgesehen von Abnutzungserscheinungen) irgendwelche Nachteile bezüglich gleicher CD-Key (siehe PC) oder ähnliches?

Grüße, Lesso


----------



## wiley (11. Januar 2011)

normalerweise sollte es keine probleme geben.nur bei DLC codes könntes es vielleicht nicht klappen da diese fast immer an den account gebunden sind.


----------

